# Friendship Park, Smithfield.



## bobohio1968

I'm not sure if I'm correct about this, but I think that the state (or perhaps it was a private organization) attempted to stock trout in Friendship Park, which is just outside of Smithfield. I think this was back in the earl 1980's. Does anyone have any recollection of this or have any info on what the fishing is like in that small lake? I grew up in Jefferson County and I used to fish most of the lakes and strip pounds there when I was a kid. I live in Tuscarawas County now, which puts me within an hours drive from some of the best inland lakes anyone could ask for; but I was thinking about heading back to some of the old stomping grounds this summer, just to for something different. I used to fish Jefferson Lake, Lake Austin, and Friendship Park a lot, and sometimes Guilford Lake in Columbiana County (although I think I was drawn more by this little bar/restaurant called Mark's Landing than I was by the actual fishing). I was just wondering what the action is like that way.


----------



## baby bass

they used to stock trout in friendship park years ago. it was turned over to jefferson county a few years back. i don't know if any trout has been stocked since jefferson co. has taken over.the water is gin clear but has some hog bass in there.i haven't fished there for quite some time. i hope this helps.


----------



## Muskarp

I live in Columbus now, but grew up in J-county also. From what I can gather. The county was not happy with the states management plan and took it over. They initially stocked some trout and walleye (reason they took over, since state would not stock). I'm not sure if they still do. I'm not sure they realized how much it cost to stock a lake every year. And who would pay for it. You no longer need a license but you may have to be a county resident, not sure on that. 
Man I sure do wish the county would have left it alone. One spring when I was in high school we ran into the stocking truck while it was still there. What a blast! They were jumping everywhere. We all caught our limit.
Gates all over the place. You just never know if it's open. Seemed like more people used it twenty years ago. Now it seems to be a private lake for a few summer campers. JMO


----------



## bobohio1968

Thanks! The info helps. At least there's still big bass there. They are probably well fed, because I remember seeing them when I was a kid and how they'd ignore whatever I'd cast towards them. I also remember that I used to get a lot of snags there due to the Christmas trees they would dump in the lake, but that always made for great bass habitat. I don't know what other type of fish are there aside from bluegill, but I'm eager to find out. On a side note, I used to fish a pond above Friendship Park that we used to call "Horseshoe" because of it's shape. I wonder who owns it and if fishing is allowed now?


----------



## bobohio1968

Hey, Muskarp. Would I have to be a resident of the county to fish there at all, or does that just apply to fishing there without a license? Also, do you mean that the area is often gated and closed up? Thanks!


----------



## Muskarp

Bob, 
Sorry it took so long to get back. I don't check this site very often. I'm not real sure about the regs. I just wanted to give you the heads up about the new situation out there. might want to call the county first, just to be sure, before making a long drive.


----------



## miyot

Scuba dived there many times in 1991. Heard stories of trout, never saw one. Heard about the big bass, their were a few. We saw the same school of fish many times that summer. Always in the same couple of places. One would have gone 5lbs. There was a small school of blue gills, several with only one eye. Also there were a few catfish. The rest of the lake was nearly devoid of fish. We were always amazed at the fisherman fishing a lake with no fish in it. Below the thermocline it was lifeless, but for an odd catfish or two.


----------



## bassin101

Hey Guys,
I found some info about Friendship Park. You should check it out before you decide to go there.
http://www.jeffersoncountyoh.com/Webpages/FreindshipPark/products.html


----------



## redhotbuzz

Ive been fishing there and a scubadiver came and out of the water and laffed at me,,, He told me the lake was empty.Dont waste your time there its a joke


----------

